# Virginia Beach Shooting



## aribell (May 31, 2019)

Disgruntled employee.

By Jessica McBride

Updated May 31, 2019 at 9:54pm






DeWayne Craddock

DeWayne Craddock, a former public utilities worker whose name frequently appeared on city notices, was named as the mass shooter who opened fire at the Virginia Beach Municipal Center, leaving behind multiple victims, 12 of whom have died, in the nation’s latest horrific active shooter event.

The Wall Street Journal reported that Craddock was the shooter; Heavy also confirmed the name through police scanner audio. Officers named DeWayne Craddock as the shooter to dispatchers early on in their response. The scene inside Building 2 was a frightening one; police scanner traffic chronicled how officers rushed to rescue victims, including at least one shot in the face, found survivors hiding throughout the complex, and worked to neutralize the suspect, who was still firing through a door.

You can watch the latest police press conference here. “It’s a horrific day for Virginia,” said Gov. Ralph Northam. “It’s just a horrific day. Our thoughts are with these victims and their families.” The suspect used a .45 caliber handgun with multiple extended magazines, the police chief said. The suspect and officers engaged in a “gun battle.”


In a press conference, the governor commended the first responders. “Their actions likely saved lives,” he said. They have seen injuries and scenes “no one should have to face,” he said. The mayor called it Virginia Beach’s darkest day.

One journalist said a police officer had succinctly and correctly texted him, “This is bad.” Other journalists described it as a heartbreaking scene. Craddock, of Virginia Beach, was 40-years-old, according to online records, and is now dead. A local journalist reported that he was shot by police, but they had not yet confirmed that. The victims’ names have not yet been released; the wounded survivors’ conditions were not released either. When they are, Heavy will write a tribute that describes their lives.






Jason Marks

✔@jasonmarkswavy

UPDATE: I’m told the suspect was shot and by officers. #Heros @WAVY_News


9
7:26 PM - May 31, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Jason Marks's other Tweets





“This is the most devastating day in the history of Virginia Beach,” said Mayor Bobby Dyer. “The people involved are our friends, co-workers, neighbors, colleagues.”


There are 12 people dead, and 10 people were wounded, including a police officer who is expected to survive, said Police Chief James A. Cervera, calling it a “devastating incident…that is going to change the lives of a number of families from our city.” One victim was found in a vehicle, the chief said.

Reporter Gordon Rago quoted civil engineer Arthur Felton as saying, “I never thought this would happen in my building. The people who were shot — I’m sure I know most of them.” Initially, the chief said there were 11 deceased victims, but he later said another person had died. Information technology, planning, a printing operation, and utilities are housed in building 2, and it has the potential of having 400 workers there, said the chief.

More at the link:  https://heavy.com/news/2019/05/dewayne-craddock/


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 31, 2019)

I am stunned that the shooter isn’t White...


----------



## RocStar (May 31, 2019)

SoopremeBeing said:


> I am stunned that the shooter isn’t White...



I am not.  Once I heard the suspect was killed, I knew he had to be Black.

My heart goes out to all of those affected by this senseless tragedy.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 31, 2019)

SoopremeBeing said:


> I am stunned that the shooter isn’t White...


I hadn’t seen a pic yet and they spoke to his neighbors who were all white so I too am surprised by the picture


----------



## aribell (Jun 1, 2019)

I was also expecting something else, but I went looking when I noticed that the name of the shooter wasn't being released by some of the major outlets.  Not sure why...


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2019)

This is disheartening... I used to live in ViBeach. My heart goes out to the families and the entire community!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 1, 2019)

His eyes don’t look right. I’m very sorry for those people.

They better not act like this is the worse mass shootings in the history of all mass shootings.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 1, 2019)

My heart goes out to the community and all who lost someone.

Why can't these mass shooters just take themselves out first?


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jun 1, 2019)

They are already saying this is the worst mass shooting since November 2018.  It’s alarming to me since that was just last year.  These mass shootings are happening too often and shouldn’t be happening at all.  

I hope this doesn’t become an issue about the shooter’s race when we need to address the real issue at hand. Such a sad day.  I feel awful for the families.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 1, 2019)

Charmingchick1 said:


> I hope this doesn’t become an issue about the shooter’s race when we need to address the real issue at hand. Such a sad day.  I feel awful for the families.



They will never address the real issue. They do not care that all of us are at risk. Especially in an open-carry state like VA.

Not too long ago, there was a domestic shooting at the Naval Base in VA Beach. People were less concerned about the woman in the hospital(only the shooter died), and more upset about not being able to carry a legal firearm on a military base.


----------



## Laela (Jun 2, 2019)

OK so now we know how the suspect was able to access the building; because, technically, he was still an employee and had resigned by email earlier. Still had access.. I was wondering how he got back in if he allegedly had been fired.


----------



## SoniT (Jun 3, 2019)

Laela said:


> OK so now we know how the suspect was able to access the building; because, technically, he was still an employee and had resigned by email earlier. Still had access.. I was wondering how he got back in if he allegedly had been fired.


That's the scary part. He resigned but had not yet turned in his access. It's like when someone puts in a 2 week notice, they're still an employee for those 2 weeks.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jun 3, 2019)

Laela said:


> OK so now we know how the suspect was able to access the building; because, technically, he was still an employee and had resigned by email earlier. Still had access.. I was wondering how he got back in if he allegedly had been fired.



The building is open to the public, the only area you have to badge into are where the individual offices are. So even if he didn’t have a badge to enter those areas, he still had access.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> OK so now we know how the suspect was able to access the building; because, technically, he was still an employee and had resigned by email earlier. Still had access.. I was wondering how he got back in if he allegedly had been fired.



He resigned via e-mail and left. He wasn't fired. No one knew to turn off his access. 

I work in and for a neighboring municipality and this has been a rough week. I work in a City Hall, and our office is on the first floor--you can get to the private areas before you even get to a guard desk! It's insane--our counterparts at the Beach worked in the building next to the shooting, and had someone run in there that was shot, only to die on their floor. Can you imagine?

My office is the last one on a dead-end hallway. I don't have a way out. This really made me wake up and figure out my exit strategy.


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2019)

Very good! Just a news nugget,  tied to this shooting because Craddock had used a silencer. 


*Court rejects challenge to regulation of gun silencers*




*US Supreme Court building, Photo Date: 2009 / Cropped Photo: Jarek Tuszynski / CC BY-SA 3.0 / (MGN)*
_By The Associated Press_ | 
Posted: Mon 7:48 AM, Jun 10, 2019  | 
*Updated: Mon 8:17 AM, Jun 10, 2019*

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Supreme Court is rejecting a challenge to federal regulation of gun silencers, just days after a gunman used one in a shooting rampage that killed 12 people in Virginia.

The justices did not comment Monday in turning away appeals from two Kansas men who were convicted of violating federal law regulating silencers. The men argued that the constitutional right "to keep and bear arms" includes silencers.

Kansas and seven other states joined in a court filing urging the justices hear the appeal. The states said the court should affirm that the Second Amendment protects "silencers and other firearms accessories."

The other states joining Kansas in the court filing are: Arkansas, Idaho, Louisiana, Montana, South Carolina, Texas and Utah.

President Donald Trump's administration asked the court to stay out of the case and leave the convictions in place.

Shane Cox, owner of a military surplus store, was convicted of making and transferring an unregistered silencer, and customer Jeremy Kettler was convicted of possessing one, all in violation of the 85-year-old National Firearms Act. *Both men were sentenced to probation.*

Meanwhile, police are trying to determine a motive for the deadly shootings in Virginia Beach, Virginia. Authorities have said that city employee DeWayne Craddock opened fire in a municipal building on May 31. Police say Craddock was armed with two semi-automatic handguns, a silencer and extended ammunition magazines.

Craddock later was killed in a shootout with police.

_Copyright 2019 Associated Press. All rights reserved._


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 13, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> He resigned via e-mail and left. He wasn't fired. No one knew to turn off his access.
> 
> I work in and for a neighboring municipality and this has been a rough week. I work in a City Hall, and our office is on the first floor--you can get to the private areas before you even get to a guard desk! It's insane--our counterparts at the Beach worked in the building next to the shooting, and had someone run in there that was shot, only to die on their floor. Can you imagine?
> 
> My office is the last one on a dead-end hallway. I don't have a way out. This really made me wake up and figure out my exit strategy.



Does your office have  'shooter drills' ?


----------

